
‘Arrow of time’ reversed in quantum experiment - lnguyen
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/arrow-of-time-reversed-quantum-experiment
======
sempron64
When scientists say "not entirely unexpected" engineers say "that's bound to
be a useful hack"

